# Hanging a 500LB Light Fixture



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

On the sister site electricians forum, ElectricianTalk, there is an EC that needs to hang a 500 lb. light fixture. Now, obviously he's gonna need more than a fan brace and heavy duty chain. How could you as a carpenter/ builder help an electrician in a situation like this as far as properly supporting this fixture. It's in a foyer from what I understand so the support will be from an attic space.


----------



## rwa (May 6, 2009)

had a 350 lb lantern in my foyer ... mounted a chandelier winch, flipped the switch and never worried ... came in handy when I had to get it cleaned or change the lamps 

http://www.csnlighting.com/asp/supe...25765_2325772_2331297_2325767_2325776_2325769


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Unfortunately a light lift is not an option.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

That part would be easy, but I would be worried about how the light fixture attaches.

I would just run a beam above the ceiling joists/truss bottom chord that spans from sidewall to sidewall. The beam would actually be supported by the walls and floats above the ceiling joists/truss bottom chord, so that if the beam ever sags it can't push the joists down. Then I would run a piece of steel channel across the top of beam with treaded rod running down both sides to another piece of steel under the beam that the light would hang from. I would do this rather than lagging something into the bottom of beam.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

kgmz has some good ideas Spread out that weight above and across the joist


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Obviously the main support must come from the cieling joists, i would solidly block between two joists with a 2x12 or 2, lagbolted through the sides of the 2 joists, and then secure the box, Its no big deal if the Electrician and the carpenter work together. GMOD


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

How you deal with it depends on the ceiling structure. If it's a 2x4 truss system, blocking between two trusses is not enough, but spreading the load out across 6 trusses with a header (maybe 4x6 solid?) over trusses, through bolted to fixture mount bracket should be adequate. That would only be 84# per truss. I guess the fixture mount must be very substantial to hold 500#!
Joe


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Save paying a carpenter and get a few bars of strut.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

I had a suggestions, then realized 500 pound is almost like hanging two cast iron bathtubs from a single, small area. I wouldn't do anything without a plan stamped by a structural engineer.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

I agree with Tiger, that should be engineered since it's a lot of concentrated weight.


----------



## Five Arrows (Jan 30, 2010)

*In a pinch*

I got called out on a job once where the maid called me in a panic. She had been cleaning the big ass light two stories up by using a duster on the end of a pole and spinning the light. She spun it off the threaded post. 

This light was so heavy (not 500 lbs though) there was no way for me to pull it up and rethread the post. This was literally held together by the wire. I never would have suspected that it could have held that much weight. After wedging my extension ladder between the walls to get up to it. I pulled that big boy back into place with the lumber tie down ratchets on my truck rack. 

I had a lot of people watching to see if I would drop it. Sort of like onlookers when someone is on a bridge ready to jump.

For your 500 lb light I'd think you need a 2000 lb winch mounted in the attic to pull that into place. ( i like safety margin) This is like hanging a piano off the ceiling. Post a picture when it is up or of the huge pile on the floor if it didn't make it:whistling 'I'd like to see either. Good luck


----------



## HSConstruction (Mar 21, 2009)

I second..or third the architect/engineer route. IF that was to fall it could be more than just floor and fixture damage.


----------

